# Can Helicopters Loop The Loop



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26dD0yYFCOoHelicopter_Lopping.wmv

i don't think so

edited to include the full link i hope
ken


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

the link's ( Lynx ?  8O ) loopy, I think.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

"Can helicopters "loop the loop""?

Yes, *some* can but it's not an everyday occurrence and they are certainly not certified to do aerial acrobatic manoeuvres as is seen with fixed wing aircraft. :roll:

Not sure what your link (if that is what it's meant to be??) shows as it's not working.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes of course :lol:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

sorry guy's think this is the complete link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26dD0yYFCOoHelicopter_Lopping.wmv


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

It doesn't work........ if you're the helicopter pilot that is..

Good link
Thanks
Graham


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

THIS one can, amongst other things :wink:


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Yes!*

I went to do some contract work at an army camp where they train helicopter pilots. They were looping them all the time.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Pilot should have started the manouver a bit higher up.

Dave p


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

This one takes all its skill just to land


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

hogan said:


> This one takes all its skill just to land


Apparently landing on the deck of a moving ship is one of the most difficult manouvers that a helicopter pilot has to perform


----------

